# Anja und die bleichen Männer: Meine Woche in der PC Games Hardware-Redaktion



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Juni 2010)

*Anja und die bleichen Männer: Meine Woche in der PC Games Hardware-Redaktion*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Anja und die bleichen Männer: Meine Woche in der PC Games Hardware-Redaktion gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Anja und die bleichen Männer: Meine Woche in der PC Games Hardware-Redaktion


----------



## jobo (18. Juni 2010)

*Anja und die bleichen Männer: Meine Woche in der PC Games Hardware-Redaktion*

Coole _Idee! War bestimmt interesant! 

hey, ich tausche eine Woche Schulaltag gegen eine Woch in der Redaktion! Wär das nicht was?  

Ich finde gut, dass ein Bild der ganzen Redaktion dabei ist! 

_


----------



## heArd (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Anja und die bleichen Männer: Meine Woche in der PC Games Hardware-Redaktion*



jobo schrieb:


> Coole _Idee! War bestimmt interesant!
> 
> hey, ich tausche eine Woche Schulaltag gegen eine Woch in der Redaktion! Wär das nicht was?
> _



Da bin ich auch dabei ^^. Außerdem finde ich es gut, dass nicht immer nur die Männer an den PC's hocken, sondern sich auch das weibliche Geschlecht daran wagt


----------



## RapToX (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Anja und die bleichen Männer: Meine Woche in der PC Games Hardware-Redaktion*

hrrrrr, also von mir aus könntet ihr öfters mal solche tauschaktionen machen


----------



## ogdullum (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Anja und die bleichen Männer: Meine Woche in der PC Games Hardware-Redaktion*

Find ich mal ne klasse Aktion.

Und schicke Schuhe hat sie, die Anja.


----------



## Russel Grow (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Anja und die bleichen Männer: Meine Woche in der PC Games Hardware-Redaktion*

Bild 8:

Ja, lauter PC-Freaks, darunter eine Dame und einer der zur jetzigen Zeit ein Deutschland-Shirt trägt, so muss es sein!


----------



## Luigi93 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Anja und die bleichen Männer: Meine Woche in der PC Games Hardware-Redaktion*

Irgendwie erinnert mich die Frau vom Aussehen her an Daniel Küblböck *duck und weg* . Auf die "PCGH in Gefahr"-Folge freue ich mich schon sehr.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Anja und die bleichen Männer: Meine Woche in der PC Games Hardware-Redaktion*



QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Bild 8:
> 
> Ja, lauter PC-Freaks, darunter eine Dame und einer der zur jetzigen Zeit ein Deutschland-Shirt trägt, so muss es sein!



Die Dame zeigte übrigens ab Zuhause ebenfalls Flagge, "musste" sich für das Shooting aber umkleiden.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Jarafi (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Anja und die bleichen Männer: Meine Woche in der PC Games Hardware-Redaktion*

Find ich eine coole Sache , aber gefallen an Ego Shootern , also wirklich sowas böses


----------



## Reigenspieler (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Anja und die bleichen Männer: Meine Woche in der PC Games Hardware-Redaktion*

Endlich mal wieder ein intelligenter Artikel bei der PCGH, abseits von stupiden Bilderserien. 


> Und vielleicht ertappe ich mich in Zukunft auch bei Sätzen wie "ROFL du  hast LOL gesagt".


Ich hoffe nich


----------



## Genghis99 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Anja und die bleichen Männer: Meine Woche in der PC Games Hardware-Redaktion*

Und ich dachte, die Reds verschwinden unter ihren Schreibtischen wenn eine Frau reinkommt - wie kleine Kerbtiere wenn das Licht in der Küche angeht ....

ROTFL und LOL ...


----------



## Myke13021 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Anja und die bleichen Männer: Meine Woche in der PC Games Hardware-Redaktion*

Hmm...da hat wohl jemand wieder etwas an der Matrix geändert, ich hab grad ein ganz starkes déjà-vu....so als hätte ich den Artikel gestern schon gelesen.

Aber was anderes, musste noch jemand beim Anblick dieser Dame an einen gewissen Daniel K. denken? Eventuell Geschwister?


----------



## Carter (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Anja und die bleichen Männer: Meine Woche in der PC Games Hardware-Redaktion*

haha wie sie sich freut aber ich wäre auch mal gern da


----------



## XXXilefXXX (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Anja und die bleichen Männer: Meine Woche in der PC Games Hardware-Redaktion*

Also Bleich doch nicht,das ist Computerbräune


----------

